# Where is everyone staying for the upcoming AlpineZone Summit 4.0?



## Dmiller27 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just book 2 rooms at the Sugarloaf Inn was curious where everyone else landed?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

In my apartment to, don't have the money to go.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 11, 2013)

unfortunately i couldnt get anyone to go with me so im screwed out of going.. not happy bout it


----------



## Conrad (Jan 11, 2013)

In my dorm room at the University of Maine at Farmington.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> unfortunately i couldnt get anyone to go with me so im screwed out of going.. not happy bout it



Where are you coming from?


----------



## maroark (Jan 24, 2013)

my daughter is going and im working on getting myself up there too!


----------



## Kid Kid Kid (Feb 1, 2013)

A group of 8 of us going up, staying in the Inn as well, should be a good time.  Pray for snow !!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm waiting until Mon to officially book something, just in case.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 4, 2013)

Kid Kid Kid said:


> A group of 8 of us going up, staying in the Inn as well, should be a good time.  Pray for snow !!



I think we are staying in Sugartree area, subject to change though...


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 4, 2013)

And just like that, we're out.  My wife decided that it would be wiser to invest in furniture for my son's room over a ski weekend.  We're still going up to New England, but are going to stick with daytrips from my parent's house to save money.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> And just like that, we're out.  My wife decided that it would be wiser to invest in furniture for my son's room over a ski weekend.  We're still going up to New England, but are going to stick with daytrips from my parent's house to save money.



Sorry to hear that! Would have enjoyed meeting you.


----------



## marcy32 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think we are staying at the inn with a bunch of people, can't wait, see ya there


----------



## bigbog (Feb 6, 2013)

Will be there Saturday morning....will be Day #1 of my 12/13 season!(Pitiful..I know)...will get there for 1st chair  to scrape some of the rust & tension out of the joints by 10am or so....and at least enjoy one day with the invasion force...
$.01


----------

